# Έχουμε λαλήσει εντελώς;



## nickel (Jul 9, 2011)

Από in.gr (ελπίζω να μην τα γράφουν λάθος — ή, μάλλον, ελπίζω να έχουν κάνει λάθος):

Σύμφωνα με έρευνα της Κάππα Research για λογαριασμό της εφημερίδας «Το Βήμα της Κυριακής» (10/7/2011)


Το 49,6% των ερωτηθέντων απάντησε ότι εγκρίνει τα επεισόδια σε βάρος βουλευτών και το 40,5% ότι τα αποδοκιμάζει.
Στο θέμα του πανεπιστημιακού ασύλου, υπέρ της κατάργησης τάσσεται το 81,3% των ερωτηθέντων.
Το 54,2% των ερωτηθέντων τάσσεται υπέρ των απολύσεων για τους υπαλλήλους που πλεονάζουν.
Το 68,3% χαρακτηρίζει ως αρνητική εξέλιξη για την κατάσταση της οικονομίας την υπερψήφιση του Μεσοπρόθεσμου.
Το 53,9 % κρίνει θετικά την καταψήφιση από τη ΝΔ του Μεσοπρόθεσμου.
Το 68,4% θεωρεί ότι ο κ Σαμαράς κινείται από μικροπολιτικά συμφέροντα.

Εγώ το μόνο συμπέρασμα που μπορώ να βγάλω είναι ότι έχουμε αρχίσει να τα χάνουμε εντελώς, σαν μποξέρ σε παραζάλη από τα χτυπήματα (punch-drunk).


----------



## nickel (Jul 10, 2011)

Καλημέρα. Τα νούμερα επαληθεύονται.
Τις τρεις λέξεις του τίτλου του νήματος η εφημερίδα τις αναπαράγει με έναν πιο καθωσπρέπει τρόπο:
ΟΙ ΕΡΕΥΝΗΤΕΣ και οι αναζητητές των διαθέσεων της κοινής γνώμης σηκώνουν πλέον τα χέρια ψηλά. Στις έρευνες καταγράφεται ο θυμός των πολιτών για τα κόμματα, τις ηγεσίες, γενικώς για τους «πάνω», για τους ασκούντες εξουσία, είτε πρόκειται για υπουργούς και βουλευτές είτε για πρυτάνεις πανεπιστημιακών ιδρυμάτων. Και μαζί αναδεικνύονται τάσεις γενικευμένης αμφισβήτησης από την παρατεταμένη, πολύμηνη πια, αβεβαιότητα για την οικονομία, για τις δουλειές και τα εισοδήματα. Ωστόσο οι απαντήσεις στα επί μέρους ερωτήματα είναι αντιφατικές, δεν διακρίνονται από συνοχή, παραπέμπουν περισσότερο σε μια κοινωνία νευρική, αποσυντονισμένη, αποδιοργανωμένη, έτοιμη για το χειρότερο και το καλύτερο.​Από χτες το έχω σκεφτεί πιο ψύχραιμα και έχω δώσει εξηγήσεις για το αλλοπρόσαλλο μωσαϊκό. Δεν παύει να με θλίβει ότι οι μισοί Έλληνες δεν προβληματίζονται από το σήμερα της βίας, διότι προφανώς δεν περνάει από το μυαλό τους το αύριό της.


----------



## SBE (Jul 10, 2011)

Μ' άρεσε ο τίτλος,οπότε σχολιάζω:



nickel said:


> [*]Το 49,6% των ερωτηθέντων απάντησε ότι εγκρίνει τα επεισόδια σε βάρος βουλευτών και το 40,5% ότι τα αποδοκιμάζει.


Δε μου φαίνεται περίεργο αφού όλοι έχουν βρει τη λύση, φταίνε οι βουλευτές (υποθέτω φταίνε κι αυτοί που πρωτοεκλέχτηκαν στις τελευταίες εκλογές). 



nickel said:


> [*]Στο θέμα του πανεπιστημιακού ασύλου, υπέρ της κατάργησης τάσσεται το 81,3% των ερωτηθέντων.


Δε βλέπω τι σχέση έχει αυτό το ερώτημα με τα άλλα. Επιπλέον, δε μου φαίνεται περίεργο. Περίεργο μου φαίνεται ότι κατά τάσσονται τόσοι πολλοί.



nickel said:


> [*]Το 54,2% των ερωτηθέντων τάσσεται υπέρ των απολύσεων για τους υπαλλήλους που πλεονάζουν.


Επίσης, για όλα φτιαίνε οι δημόσιοι υπάλληλοι. Τη βρήκαμε τη λύση, και την διαβάζουμε και στη Λεξιλογία κάθε τρείς και λίγο. Να απολυθούν να βρούμε την υγεία μας, γιατί όλοι οι άλλοι πλεονάζουν, εμείς δεν πλεονάζουμε. 



nickel said:


> [*]Το 68,3% χαρακτηρίζει ως αρνητική εξέλιξη για την κατάσταση της οικονομίας την υπερψήφιση του Μεσοπρόθεσμου.


Βλ. άνω. 



nickel said:


> [*]Το 53,9 % κρίνει θετικά την καταψήφιση από τη ΝΔ του Μεσοπρόθεσμου.


Βλ. άνω. 
Αλλά κάτι δεν πάει καλά με τα νούμερα. Ένα 15% θεωρεί αρνητική εξέλιξη την υπερψήφιση και κρίνει αρνητικά την καταψήφιση. Σχιζοφρένεια;



nickel said:


> [*]Το 68,4% θεωρεί ότι ο κ Σαμαράς κινείται από μικροπολιτικά συμφέροντα.


Αυτή η απάντηση δε μου φαίνεται και τόσο περίεργη, αναρωτιέμαι όμως τι ακριβώς θέλει να βρει η δημοσκόπηση.


----------

